

Where did software quality go?  - JerryH
http://www.jeremyhutchings.com/2010/11/where-did-software-quality-go.html

======
kls
I don't think it's a matter of where it went and more a matter that we never
attained it, we used to call it the software crisis, but the point is that
quality or lack there of has always been an issue with software:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_crisis>

~~~
merciBien
Good point! I see good development practices like good dental care or good
conversational skills, something you constantly work at. I know I need to
consciously improve my technique and follow best practices. New developers
need to learn the same lessons most experienced developers know, that
balancing speed with quality is tricky.

